# [Solved]nvidia kernel

## g3kk0

hi,

i followed the steps in this tutorial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

but when i come to this step 

```
# modprobe nvidia
```

i get an error like this:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

can somebody help me?

that should be right, or?

```
total 4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Aug  7 14:22 linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Aug  8 19:56 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

Last edited by g3kk0 on Tue Aug 09, 2005 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keyson

Hi.

Seems that it can't find your graphic card.

What does

```
lspci
```

return?

I get this line for my GeForce4

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
> 
> 

 

----------

## g3kk0

 *keyson wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Seems that it can't find your graphic card.
> 
> What does
> ...

 

It returns that: 

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce CPU bridge (rev b2)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 220/420 Memory Controller (re                                   v b2)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 220/420 Memory Controller (re                                   v b2)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01aa (rev b2)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce ISA Bridge (rev c3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce PCI System Management (rev c1)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c                                   2)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce PCI-to-PCI bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce IDE (rev c3)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce AGP to PCI Bridge (rev b2)

0000:01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10                                   )

0000:01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation uPD72874 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 3-                                   port PHY-Link Ctrlr (rev 01)

0000:01:0a.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

0000:01:0a.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

0000:01:0a.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

0000:01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C                                   /8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460                                   ] (rev a3)
```

----------

## keyson

In the kernel config have you enabled the

Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    and

    <M>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

If you do a 

```
modinfo nvidia
```

You se that it depends agpgart.

----------

## g3kk0

it still doesn't work :s

----------

## keyson

Did you have the agpgart for nforce in the kernel ?

If not, did you recompile and installed the kernel?

If you do

```
lsmod
```

is agpgart in the list.

If not can you modprobe agpgart.

----------

## g3kk0

 *keyson wrote:*   

> Did you have the agpgart for nforce in the kernel ?
> 
> If not, did you recompile and installed the kernel?
> 
> If you do
> ...

 

yes agpgart is in the list if i type lsmod

----------

## keyson

One more shot.

EDIT: Btw you don't have any nvidia framebuffers enabled in the video section.

They don't mix with the nvidia-kernel driver. You may use the svga-tng fb but not

any of the nvidia fb.

There is some issue with the nvidia driver and newer kernels.

are you running the 6629-r4 version?

If you are try the latest nvidia-kernel and glx

Make a file

```
touch /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

put

```

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

```

in that file.

Now emerge and you get the latest.

The one that i run. Looking at the changelog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   16 Jul 2005; Martin Schlemmer <azarah@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +files/1.0.7667/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-7667-KERNEL_VERSION-moved.patch,
> ...

 

I use them as im running a ~x86 system.

----------

## g3kk0

 *keyson wrote:*   

> One more shot.
> 
> EDIT: Btw you don't have any nvidia framebuffers enabled in the video section.
> 
> They don't mix with the nvidia-kernel driver. You may use the svga-tng fb but not
> ...

 

I did all the steps..but still doesnt work

----------

## krakrjak

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

That is currently set.  Suggested that the user Comment that out and rebuild the kernel.  It isn't loading as a module it's built right in.  He is testing this now.

----------

## keyson

Ok. That is the problem. I think it would work now when the CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA

is out of the kernel.

----------

## g3kk0

Big thanks to krakrjak! He helped me in irc at #gentoo and explained me step for step what i have to do!

Now it's working!

----------

## rth

I get the same error trying to load the nvidia module. However, my kernel doesn't have the FB enabled like described above.

Edit:

My screen is off. The monitor says it's running the correct size (1680x1040, widescreen), Xorg.conf says the same thing, yet it is really ~85% showing on the screen. The driver can't show wide screen? It seems to have cut off the right side, so I have no clock or anything else that defaults to the right-side. I'm hoping once I use the nvidia driver instead of the nv driver that everything will fix itself.

----------

